# Combining 2 sources of income for spouse visa



## drench (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am getting all our financial documents ready at the moment and unfortunately I am one of those with income that is just borderline of the minimum income threshold for a spouse visa application. I am to be the sponsor for my husband and we are planning on applying end of December 2014 or January 2015.

I have a small business recently started on December 2012 (trading start Feb 2013).
Because it's only a start up business, I obviously am not getting £18,600 from it per year. Last Tax year (apr 13 - apr 14) I received £8,500 and this tax year our payroll has increased to £10,000 (april 2014 - april 2015).

I have started a new hourly-rated job this Feb 2014. For the first 3 months I was on basic pay with my training still on going. I have just signed the new contract for full pay of £7.95 per hour doing 25 hrs per week (but the hours vary and most of the time it is lower than 25hrs).

Since our company financial year is December to December, I am aware that I have to submit a full financial year's documents. I will have these document ready no problem.

Now, my dilemma is this:::: under category a (non-salaried payment with employer for 6 months or more) I would only need 6 months payslips, a p60 if applicable and an employment letter and contract. Is this still applicable if I want to combine Category A and Category F (full financial year's income for self-employment)?

Since I have only started my other job this February and I had been on training, I know I will not meet the £18,600 requirement if they have to see the full year's income from this Category. If they do only need to see 6 month's payslips and they extrapolate the amount using the formula (6 month's income divided by 6 multiplied by 12) the I should have a better chance at meeting the requirement.

Can someone please shed light to my problem - I would like to know if all my efforts of having another job is still not enough to get my husband to come live with me here in the UK.


----------



## drench (Apr 24, 2014)

Ernn... Does anyone have any idea about this?  would really appreciate it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Your self-employment income under Cat F must be over a full financial year and your employment income under Cat A must also be earned during the same period. Since you only started it in Feb 2014, it cannot be combined with Cat F.


----------



## drench (Apr 24, 2014)

reggers:


Joppa said:


> No. Your self-employment income under Cat F must be over a full financial year and your employment income under Cat A must also be earned during the same period. Since you only started it in Feb 2014, it cannot be combined with Cat F.


I was really worried that would be the case  ... I wish I knew about this document requirement before december last year. I guess we wont be applying until after december 2015? That is way too long! I might as well find a full time job that pays £18,600+ annually and just be a silent partner in my small business. That way, I would only need 6mo ths of payslips. Is that correct?

Thank you for your insight on this Joppa. Really appreciate it at least now I have peace of mind.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes that would be quicker if you haven't been self employed for long.


----------



## drench (Apr 24, 2014)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Yes that would be quicker if you haven't been self employed for long.


Its easier said than done though. Living in the northwest doesnt help either, if I lived in london there probably would be more jobs offering that salary.  this minimum income rule is ridiculous! Its totally unfair, knowing that by just living somewhere else in the country, other sponsors have a better chance at building a life together.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes i understand, my husband only joined me in November and we were married in 2010.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

drench said:


> reggers:
> 
> I was really worried that would be the case  ... I wish I knew about this document requirement before december last year. I guess we wont be applying until after december 2015? That is way too long! I might as well find a full time job that pays £18,600+ annually and just be a silent partner in my small business. That way, I would only need 6mo ths of payslips. Is that correct?
> 
> Thank you for your insight on this Joppa. Really appreciate it at least now I have peace of mind.


If you find a job that pays the required amount, you can apply in 6 months under Cat A. You then don't have to mention your self-employment at all.


----------

